# rci code for worldmark owners?



## PearlCity (Mar 15, 2013)

Any RCI coupon codes for worldmark owners?


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 15, 2013)

RCI has a current special of 3 years for the price of 2. No code is required, it comes up on the Renew page on the RCI web site.  I accessed it by logging into RCI directly, not through the RCI portal on the WorldMark site.  I think that deal is for anyone, not just for WorldMark. I haven't seen any special WorldMark deals.


----------

